# two point no stirrups



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I can.. But that's with 6 years of no stirrups lol. It is super hard! I think it might even be as hard as doing 3'6 courses without stirrups!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

mark me off as being able to do anything without stirrups! i tried last night...*sigh*...needless to say i'm walking around like a bow legged cowboy today...ha ha how attractive. anyway, no advice, just wanted to give you kodos for being able to post!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol! I know the feeling, believe me. Here I was actually impressed that I was able to post this time around with EASE with no stirrups...yet couldn't be too impressed with myself when I totally failed at the two point. The other woman I take lessons with was telling me that her daughter had a lesson the day before and jumped a 8 jump course with no stirrups! Ahhh to be young again


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

I can, but it's not easy. And funnily enough, when I was doing no stirrup work all the time, I couldn't do it. Now that I rarely do no stirrup work, I can when my trainer asks. But then again, my trainer seems to think that taking stirrups away from me is cheating because my position improves and becomes steadier without stirrups. But, I have to say that my trainer can be sadistic with the no stirrups and two-point. She once had a group lesson where she had us doing a competition to see who could go the longest - the ones that quit first had to put up the other people's horses after the lesson. Let's just say you never say a more determined group of riders to keep going.  She eventually quit after a couple of us just kept going and going.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I'm kinda like that too, my leg is much better when I ride with no stirrups...very tight, doesn't move unless I tell it to (canter cue) but when I ride WITH stirrups my instructor is always telling me to move my leg forward and I can feel it moving around when I'm not telling it to. I would DEFINITELY fall off if I tried to go over a jump with no stirrups! One other thing I can't do, to prove it, is post a trot going over trot poles - with no stirrups. I completely lose my balance with that longer stride. My instructor just laughed at me


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Two-point with only one stirrup is harder, imho. 
The only problem I run into when I do no-stirrup/one-stirrup work in two-point is my knees hurt, but that's just because I already have bad knees.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't worry, I can't do it very well either, unless the horse is actually jumping, then the horses movement helps get me up in the first place and I just hold on with my leg.  It takes awhile to be able to do it well, I just got the hang of posting with no stirrups and I do it pretty well I think


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

hmm....will have to try it. I never ride with stirrups these days as I'm just using a bareback bad, not a saddle. I'm confident with walk/trot/canter, but haven't attempted two point...mostly because I don't jump. I would think you'd just not come UP the way you do in a saddle, but only forward instead? Is that wrong?


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah i gather its supposed to look exactly like a two point WITH stirrups and it takes a LOOOOOOTTTTTT of leg muscle in order to do so. I was riding today and did a lot of no stirrup stuff just trying to get my leg muscles stronger. I'm very impressed with myself that I CAN ride with no stirrups and that's just a 'mile marker' for me because when i first started riding again there is NO WAY that I could do what I am doing now. so at least I know I'm improving! I have a ways to go though, downward transition from canter to trot with no stirrups I still have a tendancy to lean forward and let my leg start coming back...then I can't get the right 'cue' to get her to slow for a walk because i'm leaning forward and end up grabbing the front of the saddle or her neck for balance as she does this fast trot


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm...another way to challenge myself...I will have to try it! No stirrup work can definitely be taxing when you're not used to it, and sometimes the saddle makes it more difficult...it's easier in some saddles than others (some saddles are just too slippery). AND it's easier with no saddle, than with a saddle, as long as you're confident enough bareback. 

Up until this year (and Ive been riding 13 years) I would get on any crazy horse, but still wasn't confident on the calmest kids horse bareback....without the saddle my legs scrunched up and I froze. This year I made myself just get over it. I said "I own a horse now, she's MINE and I'm NOT scared of her" and I just did it. I started off just at the walk with small trotting spurts, then the next day I felt gutsy and just galloped her out so that I wouldn't be scared anymore. Haven't used my saddle since that day :-D It's so nice when you hit those riding milestones isn't it?? Big thumbs up on posting w/out stirrups...I know many people who can't do that!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I used to be able to although I would be VERY surprised if I still can. I still a lot of no stirrup work but I don't feel a need to lift myself in this way anymore.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

2 point with no stirrups, i can barley 2 point with them lol! I've only had about 6 lessons so far(but i've been riding 13 years) the past 2 lessons my instructor has had me do a sitting trot with no stirrups, first lessons she had me try i could only do a few strides(but i was stressing about it from the moment she said it) but the last lessons it went much better, i went around the whole indoor without loosing my balance, i don't know how i'll do a posting trot without stirrups, i still can't post correctly as it is


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm going to have to whip myself back into shape for the 2011 Eventing Season! While I dispise doing stirrupless work, I know I'll have to do it.

*cringes*


----------



## SBSB (Dec 10, 2010)

two point without stirrups = fail + achey legs.

I'm pretty good at posting though, simply because the horse is doing a lot of the work for me by giving me that upwards motion if you know what I mean - I just need to convert that into a rise and not a flopping around the saddle. ;D


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

it's hard. I know I'm a fail at it..but I guess I do need something to do on the flat to be able to ride as long as possible. You might want to just try it at the walk for a little bit at a time. Try 1 min intervals, then when you get that try 2 min intervals...etc. Eventually you'll get up there. Then start at different gaits. Good Luck...and now I have to remember to do this...*sigh*


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The only issue I do have with Stirrupless work, is that it tends to teach the rider bad habits...such as finding balance in their knees. The end up gripping and pinching with their knees, and when transitioning between stirrupless to leathers...they'll continue to pinch.

So, be concious of what you are doing with your lower leg when doing this


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

everyday in my warm up i post at the walk for 2 or 3 minutes and it helps my leg so much ! i also start my trot work in two point and my canter work either in two point or posting the canter. you just need to build the muscles ! i really should ride with out stirrups more though, i have never purposely ridden my 4yo with out them !


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm...I'm a huge fan of no-stirrup work. I agree it's very different from working with stirrups, and it could cause a bad habit, but I think it does more good than bad. I've never had any issue. It's improved my balance and confidence a lot. I actually ride ALMOST exactly the same with or without a saddle...I think the only difference is that without the stirrups, my knees/toes tend to point out more....due to my wide horse quite possibly. 

MIEventer is right...be conscious of where your legs are and how you're riding...but I'd say don't be TOO cautious. Don't let "It's going to ruin my position" stop you from doing it at least every now and then.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I definitely don't feel like I pinch with my knees because what I DO notice is my lower leg is rock solid when I ride with no stirrups, it doesn't move. My knees get sore when my horse is being lazy and i am having to constantly SQUEEZE with my lower leg to get her moving more forward. I admit, I was lazy today. I didn't really even feel like going riding. I have pushed myself the last two times I rode to do no stirrup stuff. My legs were sore, I was tired from not sleeping good last night, I didn't get out to the barn until the middle of the day so it was HOT when I got out there. The best I could 'challenge' myself was to ride without a crop. It's so much easier to get her 'attention' when i first start riding to get her moving forward and round, just tap her a couple times here and there with the crop behind my leg and she's going. Otherwise, you gotta use LEG to get her going and keep her going. so, I rode with no crop and my legs still got a work out. I see I am scheduled for a private lesson rather than a semi private (usually ride with one other student) on wednesday...which means the trainer will be focusing on ME and I'll get a serious workout...ugh


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ there is nothing wrong with riding with a crop, if your horse wont move off your leg you should use one


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

It is hard..I can only do it for a little bit. I think the reason it's so hard is because when you 2-point you use your stirrups to push your heals down to anchor your leg. Without stirrups there is nothing to lean on to push your heals down.

It will for sure build up those muscles.


----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

Since December I havent ridden with stirrups lol ( on 2 of the 4 horses - the baby and the bucking pony with the saddle so old the leathers wont go back on are excluded) ;p
I can do jumps and courses. It's hard work and faults I have with stirrups are even harder to fix without! lol But I think it has hugely improved my position!


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I dont think id able to just chill in 2 point with no stirrups.. but with a jump it just comes naturalley.. I just go straight up! easy peasy


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I decided today to really commit to doing no stirrup work and riding with shorter stirrups/going around in two point, needless to say I am ridiculously sore but excited to be getting back in shape! The only complaint I have is that it kills my right knee, I'm hoping that will get better too.


----------

